# Tanners Creek locations?



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Can anyone give me some Idea on where Tanners Creek is located...Would appriciate it..Thanks!


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

Lawrenceburg, Indiana off US50. Where are you coming from?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks! I think I know now....Got another question though...probably stupid, but who cares.....If you launch from say KY to fish the Ohio river for a tourney..do you have to have KY fishing liscense...same goes for the Tanners Creek launch....if I fish a bass tourney there, so I have to have Indiana liscense? Thanks agian!


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

No, I fish catfish tournaments out of Tanners alot & I'm from Ky. I do not have to have a Indiana Lisc.. However I cannot fish or catch bait in Tanners creek. I have to go out in the river before I start fishing.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Great news! Thanks everyone!


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

what are you going to tell the game warden in indiana at tanners creek when you weigh your fish in on indiana turf? i caught them on the ohio river with a ky/oh lisc will not work when weighing fish in in indiana.

you better hope you dont catch any fish in that t-ment.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

if your state bprders the other state and the fish are from the river why would you need that states licenses ? you can fish the wv side of the ohio
with an ohio licenses and vice versea why is indy. different?


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

well...i am going on what dixie marine told me. when they have t-ments out of tanners, they tell everyone that they need a liscence from indiana b/c when you bring fish into the indiana river, it is now the possesion of indiana, per say. my inference...so if an indiana game warden asked where you caught your fish, you say the ohio river, but you broght them over into indiana, what do you think will happen? if i remember, i will try to call indiana fish and wildlife and see what they say.


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

i spoke with captain portius (sp?) and he informed me that you do not need a indiana fishing lisc if fishing a t-ment out of tanners and not fishing in indiana. so you can launch out of tanners, fish everywhere but in indiana creeks, then return to tanners with 5 fish, weigh them and you are ok. he put it this way...think about driving to fish in ky, then bring them back home to indiana to eat. it is where you actually where you fish to need a lisc.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

That was my point think of deer seasons it happens all the time


----------



## basskiller2 (May 5, 2005)

you have to have a permit or tag affixed to it. not with bass.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I know that if I have a Ky Lisc. I can stand on Indiana or Ohio's bank & fish. I have to assume if Im bank fishing I have to drive to the other state to fish & I would also assume that I can harvest my legally caught fish. However being a 1/4 mile up the creek might make the difference, I'm interested in finding out the legalitys because I do it all the time (fish tournaments that launch out of Tanners). Let us know if anyone gets a definate answer. Thanks, Abu65


----------

